
Show HN: First JavaScript game, Space Invaders inspired with transgender theme - mtfprogrammer
http://supertinyrobotichormonedestroyingmachine.com
======
mtfprogrammer
Using Google App Engine for the back end, though all it really does is serve
up the JavaScript.

